# SRB shotgun



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

http://youtu.be/Oy4aONkgzU8 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I want one


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

WOW - That's some real protection!


----------

